# Advise needed re: Single men and live in housemaids



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

Can anyone confirm what is possibility of a expat (single man) intending to relocate getting a UAE or Oman work visa for his current live in (single) female housemaid so she can remain in his employ.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Bad news. You might be able to request her to be your maid through an agency who brought the person and do a live out?? 

And the other, what nationality is the person? They only allow certain nationalities to be maids here.


----------



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Bad news. You might be able to request her to be your maid through an agency who brought the person and do a live out??
> 
> And the other, what nationality is the person? They only allow certain nationalities to be maids here.


Thats what I thought, the guy is German living in Malaysia is being transferred to UAE, Qatar or Oman and wants to take his Malay/Chinese (non muslum) maid. I told him it's not going to happen.

Like your sentiment at bottom of your post, I felt the same after 11yrs based in ME and UAE


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It has been said that 'sometimes' they will allow it for single fathers. BUT the bigger hurdle... What actual passport does the person have? If it is not Bangladesh, Ethiopia, India, Indonesia, Philippines, Sri Lanka or India, no reason bother going forward with the said issue.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It cannot be done. A single man not sponsor a maid as they may not live under the same roof and her nationality is not on the list that is approved for domestic staff.
-


----------



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> It cannot be done. A single man not sponsor a maid as they may not live under the same roof and her nationality is not on the list that is approved for domestic staff.
> -


Hi Elphaba

Does this rule as stated definately apply to _Oman_ and UAE expats. 
I also heard it said that a Chinese national (even Malay resident) with Chinese passport is not permitted by PRC government to work as a maid in ME or anywhere else.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

He should just do the decent thing and marry her or at least respect her enough to call her his girlfriend (as a particularly messy single guy who lives in a fairly big property, I don't need any more than 4 hours of maid's service a week so let's not carry on with that charade..).


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> He should just do the decent thing and marry her or at least respect her enough to call her his girlfriend (as a particularly messy single guy who lives in a fairly big property, I don't need any more than 4 hours of maid's service a week so let's not carry on with that charade..).


I was thinking the exact same thing! 
This man seems more committed to his housekeeper than some people are to their relationships!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

vona62 said:


> Hi Elphaba
> 
> Does this rule as stated definately apply to _Oman_ and UAE expats.
> I also heard it said that a Chinese national (even Malay resident) with Chinese passport is not permitted by PRC government to work as a maid in ME or anywhere else.


This is the Dubai/UAE section so info provided refer to there, but I am sure the rules are the same for Oman. Only specific nationalities are permitted to be sponsored as domestic servants and Chinese is not on the list.

As I said earlier it cannot be done. These are the rules and they are not likely to change for this man.
-


----------



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> This is the Dubai/UAE section so info provided refer to there, but I am sure the rules are the same for Oman. Only specific nationalities are permitted to be sponsored as domestic servants and Chinese is not on the list.
> 
> As I said earlier it cannot be done. These are the rules and they are not likely to change for this man.
> -


Thanks Elphaba, I'll pass info along.

In reply to other posts, Gavtek/Pamela - the guy is a 57yr old widower, the lady has been with his family since his kids were born, she's his family, not all situations are to be measured to your own personal standards.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

vona62 said:


> Thanks Elphaba, I'll pass info along.
> 
> In reply to other posts, Gavtek/Pamela - the guy is a 57yr old widower, the lady has been with his family since his kids were born, she's his family, not all situations are to be measured to your own personal standards.


All you mentioned was "single man wanting to relocate to the UAE/Oman with his live-in single female housemaid." We were merely stating out loud what I'm sure a lot of people were thinking already. I do hope they find a suitable solution.


----------

